

Why the 9-to-5 Day Is So Tough on Creative Workers - rpm4321
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/12/why-the-9-to-5-day-is-so-tough-on-creative-workers/282331/

======
walterbell
This WSJ graphic (linked from the article) should be a wall-sized poster,
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000087239639044418000...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10000872396390444180004578018294057070544)

Too bad online articles don't come with scholarly references :)

Edit: infographic link: [http://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/PJ-
BJ856A_WORKF_G_...](http://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/PJ-
BJ856A_WORKF_G_20120925235601.jpg)

Edit2: John Medina's _Brain Rules_ , with references to peer-reviewed research
that has been duplicated, [http://www.amazon.com/Brain-Rules-Updated-Expanded-
Principle...](http://www.amazon.com/Brain-Rules-Updated-Expanded-Principles-
ebook/dp/B00JNYEXAM/)

